# Zim...Birthday?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Zimmy! Hopefully you got to go hunt some birds today!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I hope you caught something fun for your birthday


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hope your bird-day went well Zimmer!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I got up at 9 am, watched stargate SG-1 all day...just chilled, then went to dinner with the family. It was a good days, thanks.


----------

